# New 312Bh Modifications



## Ig Mon (Nov 11, 2011)

Bought a new 312BH last Nov and I am patiently waiting to use it with the Family. What modifications can anyone suggest?


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Since you just bought, you should already have the larger Television. There have been some mods on the forum on the 312BH's for adding heat to the bathroom, changing the thermostat out to a digital one, locking bathroom door, toilet paper holder, and reversing the camp kitchen fridge door to swing the other way. Those ought to keep you busy for a little while.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site and congrats on your trailer!









If you click on the link in my signature below, you can get mod ideas from my prior 2004 28RSS and my current 2010 301BQ.

You can also get (and I HIGHLY recommend using) the Pre Delivery Inspection (PDI) document from my site as well. Should take you about 4 hours to complete this inspection. Don't skip stuff to save time, as it will save you possible headaches down the road. If possible, leave kids at home when you do this. They will get bored in 5 mins and you will be distracted.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats and welcome. Click the link in my sig for mods I've done on our 312BH. PM me if you need more info than what I have in the pics. Good luck.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

LaydBack said:


> Congrats and welcome. Click the link in my sig for mods I've done on our 312BH. PM me if you need more info than what I have in the pics. Good luck.


Thats some good stuff there. You're ambitious, that's for sure!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Jewellfamily said:


> Congrats and welcome. Click the link in my sig for mods I've done on our 312BH. PM me if you need more info than what I have in the pics. Good luck.


Thats some good stuff there. You're ambitious, that's for sure!
[/quote]
Thanks.....can't wait to see what it does in the heat of July and August. It's really nothing too hard, especially now that all you guys have a pretty good resource for what's going on with our units.


----------

